# Sandy



## IPD_Mr (Oct 29, 2012)

To everyone from the Ohio valley east.  Stay safe and don't take chances.  While only a category 1-2 this is one nasty storm hitting a highly populated areas.  At over 1000 miles wide, this is going to effect a large portion of the forum members.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 29, 2012)

I made two calls to vendors in the NE and both were closed, hopefully everyones staying inside or leaving the areas that needed to be left.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 29, 2012)

This looks like a storm that will rival or exceed Allison in 2004... Allison settled over Houston and rained for 3 days straight... Interstate 10 that runs through the heart of the city and ran within 1 city block of my office at the time was under 10+ feet of water.... enough that semi-trucks were floating down the freeway - some on their sides...  Everyone take heed and watch out... if you don't need to go out, stay home.  Recover is going to take a while. Just be safe.


----------



## nativewooder (Oct 29, 2012)

Most people who have not lived through a hurricane or two don't understand the subtle yet awesome power of this type of storm.  Whether the storm surge is 10 inches or 10 feet, the fact that it is slow-moving means it is pushing awesome amounts of water in front of it.  In some cases it will cause creeks and rivers to back up.  So you have rain coming down (maybe) and the storm coming in.  And there is nothing you can do if you have not already prepared.  It is not like a tornado.  It can last days and days.  Seek shelter on high ground.  Get away from the swamps if you can.  Be safe and God Bless you all!


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 29, 2012)

I am in NJ. The eye of the storm will hit us sometime tonight but the gale force winds at 60mph are creating havoc already. Just minutes ago a huge limb from a tree in my neighbors yard crashed on our fence and his shed. Damage to be determined but does not look good. We are not used to direct hits so this can be devastating. The storm surge will wipe out many towns again. They have not recouped from Irene one year ago. Good luck to all and stay safe


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 29, 2012)

we closed up the office early...on the bright side, I get to hit the shop until power goes out!

stay safe folks.


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 29, 2012)

GoodTurns said:


> we closed up the office early...on the bright side, I get to hit the shop until power goes out!
> 
> stay safe folks.




Same here... now off to turning while I still have power.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 29, 2012)

I spent most of last night in the emergency room with my Mom last night for what they thought at first was food poisoning but turned out to be a bad intestinal virus. Today I got her generator ready in case she loses power... with all the expected rain it will be a challenge for the sump pump in her basement to keep up. Raked out the drainage ditch, got extra drinking water, charged batteries for flashlight and cell phones. Almost ready! Some are saying it won't be as bad here in Maine ....time will tell! I haven' heard from my son in Brooklyn yet ....?


----------



## greggas (Oct 29, 2012)

already lost power and job I have in Newport already under water....need foot powered
lathe


----------



## Tage (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks, we've had the outer bands of it this morning, but now it's starting to get steadily more windy.  Jersey shore is taking a beating now (we can only hope it will wash Snooki and friends away!).  NYC is pretty much shut down at this point, amazing.  

I'm watching the black cherry tree in my backyard.  I may be specializing in cherry pens real soon!  Take care all.


----------



## Old Lar (Oct 29, 2012)

I can't imagine what a hurricane would be like.  Please everyone be safe.
I will take blizzards anytime. Although we could use the moisture...


----------



## Tage (Oct 29, 2012)

jttheclockman said:


> I am in NJ. The eye of the storm will hit us sometime tonight but the gale force winds at 60mph are creating havoc already. Just minutes ago a huge limb from a tree in my neighbors yard crashed on our fence and his shed. Damage to be determined but does not look good. We are not used to direct hits so this can be devastating. The storm surge will wipe out many towns again. They have not recouped from Irene one year ago. Good luck to all and stay safe



I live right near Denville, NJ which got pummelled by Irene.  The whole downtown is sandbagged.  Best of luck to you JT.


----------



## CSue (Oct 29, 2012)

To all you in Sandy's path, I'm praying you all stay safe.


----------



## John Den (Oct 29, 2012)

MY thoughts and prayers are with you all!
Regards and good luck,
John


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 29, 2012)

I just read that the Bounty sunk yesterday in the storm.  14 crew recovered by USCG.  Two missing.


----------



## Kretzky (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck guys, stay safe!
Here on the W.Coast (BC) we've just had a magnitude 7.7 earthquake! It was offshore & quite deep so it went mostly un-noticed, we were lucky hope that was the "big one" that has been predicted & we can all relax again. Hope things go well for anyone in the storm path.
David


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 29, 2012)

Kretzky said:


> Good luck guys, stay safe!
> Here on the W.Coast (BC) we've just had a magnitude 7.7 earthquake! It was offshore & quite deep so it went mostly un-noticed, we were lucky hope that was the "big one" that has been predicted & we can all relax again. Hope things go well for anyone in the storm path.
> David


It went mostly unnoticed in BC, but I understand that those in Hawaii got plenty nervous.


----------



## tbroye (Oct 29, 2012)

My nephew who is out here for his Brothers Graduation from the CHP Academy last Friday was told by his airline not to expect to get back to NYC until Friday at the earliest. Take out there will be watching from the West Coast where we have fairly boring weather.

They are saying this a Hurricane on Steroids, like I told my Nephew maybe they should have named it Lance.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 29, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> I just read that the Bounty sunk yesterday in the storm. 14 crew recovered by USCG. Two missing.


 

They were here in port this Summer. I met one couple at the Art Fair I was doing .... I checked with the friend I met them through and apparently they were just helping them out while here and were not a part of the current crew.


----------



## paintspill (Oct 29, 2012)

my thoughts and prayers to all my iap friends and their families ,


----------



## dbarrash (Oct 29, 2012)

My work closed at noon today............wish I could go to my shop and make pens...............My workshop is on my balcony and right now 40 MPH winds and rain. So much for that wish. Working inside on first castings.

Good luck to all in Sandy's path.

Dave


----------



## Rick P (Oct 29, 2012)

I have been watching this storm.....stay safe and dry folks. You are in my thoughts as I have friends on the east coast. But....


40 mph winds is a tuesday for us and we get hit with several storms of this size a year.....you'll be fine.


----------



## tbroye (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like most of you East Coasters are prepared for the worst.   There is a report that a construction crane has toppled and is hanging off a 65 story building in Manhattan  take care out there.  Back in 1952 when I was a kid Sacramento and Northern CA had a Hurricane come through, really is was a Typhoon that go caught in the Jet Stream and cam straight across the Pacific.  I remember the very high wind and rain and that all the TV antennas were bent over.  We have had a few small weak Tornados last week and in the past, but nothing like in the Midwest and South.


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 29, 2012)

I just drove 6 hours from Youngstown, Ohio back to DC through Sandy.  Mostly light wind with lots of rain.  Looks like the worst will hit tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 29, 2012)

I am trying to figure out if I am going to work tomorrow.  Salary and admin hourly report.  I am production hourly non barg.  But they use which ever benefits them to describe us.....  LOL....  Rock and hard spot.


----------



## Donovan (Oct 29, 2012)

You guys must button down the hatches and take care. Hope this storm passes with the minimum damage. Our prayers are with you.
Donovan


----------



## bitshird (Oct 29, 2012)

Prayers sent to every one in the N.E. Please stay safe, Things can be replaced you can not !!!


----------



## fitty (Oct 29, 2012)

We lost power around 7:30 but are doing well. Warmed up the basement during the day to make it comfortable. What stinks is we have a generator sitting outside that past inspection last Wednesday and was scheduled to be connected to the propane this Wednesday. Missed it by two days.


----------



## Rick P (Oct 29, 2012)

Dude left hand thread and a creasant wrench.....


----------



## jthompson1995 (Oct 30, 2012)

Seems to be past the high point here. We are doing fine, still have power. Hope everyone else made it through ok.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope everyone made out alright.
The little bit of news I saw said NJ/NY got hit with a record 13' wall of water.
Just be thankful this hurricane was only a Category 1.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 30, 2012)

We have been watching this with interest as well and hope all are safe. Heard on the radio this morning that 16 are dead so far. Stay safe, folks! Y'all are in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 30, 2012)

I tried to call a friend in CT Sunday, but got a recording saying, All circuits are busy now. Not surprising. Hope all our members in New England are safe, and recover well from this monster.


----------



## ashaw (Oct 30, 2012)

The house had some damage the shop no power.  Maybe back up Friday.  But all ok after seen all of the damage to the north.  When I was driving to the shop I have never seen so many poles blown down by the wind.  I have seen it down at the shore but never here. 
When I was going back home a tree was uprooted   right in front of me.  So conditions out there are still bad.


----------



## raar25 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well this storm did not do much damage at least compared to Irene or the snow storm last October, but we still lost power. It is back to life with the constant hum of a generator.  I should qualify that I am referring to my area in central Connecticut.


----------



## jeff (Oct 30, 2012)

I lost power at 9pm last night and it's still out. Lots of trees down around here, tens of thousands w/o power.  85 mph gusts last night at the Norfolk & Southern drawbridge over the Cuyahoga river, only about 65 mph here in the Western Cleveland burbs. Winds here still sustained at 25, gusts to 35, rain has stopped.


----------



## Fishinbo (Oct 30, 2012)

Keep safe everyone.  As been said, take no chances.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here in Milford Delaware, we seemed to have dodged the bullet, lots of problems north, south, east and west of us but very little here.  Flooding due to about 11 inched of rain, no worse than we get in any hard storm, some back up of the creeks/rivers flowing into Delaware Bay but a lot less than the last time we had something like this.  The beaches took a pasting but we are about 5 miles inland and we didn't seem to get a lot of gale force winds, One small tree at my house was up rooted but that's the only one in our 126 home development and that one was weakened by heavy snow winter before last.


----------



## Tage (Nov 1, 2012)

We just got our power back.  We got lucky, no power for a few days but no damage either.  The trees down are unreal.  Hard to get around anywhere with roads closed and traffic lights out.  Can't get gas either.


----------



## ashaw (Nov 2, 2012)

My cousin still without power (5 days) they are saying maybe tonight but all in her area should be up by Sunday.  We were driving home from my wife's work last night.  What should have been a 1/2 hour ride was a little over 1 1/2 hours.  We went down one street and about 5 homes cut right in half by fallen trees. And these were two story brick homes.


----------



## wolftat (Nov 3, 2012)

Still no power at home, shop was a total lose.laser was saved but rest is pretty much gone. Cutting trees off my house t this week


----------

